# Dealing with an IBD - My Story



## Zealon (Mar 12, 2014)

I've experienced nothing but problems throughout my life and living with an IBD is the worst out of all of them.

I was about 16 years old when I first started feeling symptoms which didn't feel right, a dull pain on the low-right side on my chest. It wasn't preventing me with carrying on with life as it only became problematic whenever I went to sleep; unable to sleep on either side as it'd feel like a knife was puncturing its way through my right side.

I put off going to the doctor's surgery for a while as I thought it was just something that would pass on its own time, like something as innocent as a bruise or gas. But when I did eventually go, about a year after the symptoms appeared - the practitioner came to the conclusion that it was a broken floater rib and gave me ibuprofen to take as to be rid of the pain. I found it kind of odd but shrugged and went with what he said as it comforted me more to believe that it was just a broken rib that heals, rather than something more sinister.

I suffered with the pain and side effects of the pain for a long time, until I started bleeding whenever I went to the bathroom in February of last year. The pain subsided but now I was bleeding a lot and finding myself dehydrated and in need of water. This went on and off for about 4 months until I decided to push embarrassment aside and make an appointment with my new GP, as we had moved since my last visit.

My new GP immediately showed concern and had me booked in for an ultrasound at the General Hospital in Clacton a week later. The results from that were inconclusive and came up with no leads as there was too much interference from gasses inside of me at the time of the scan. So I was booked in for a CT Scan in November, getting my results in January, after waiting for an excessive time throughout the Christmas period.

The CT Scan wasn't able to detect anything either, which is when I was booked in for a Colonoscopy that I wasn't supposed to have until March 19th. The only reason it was brought forward earlier is when I was passing more blood than I ever had done previously; losing roughly 2 mugs worth in a single visit to the bathroom. This caused me to be extremely distraught and dehydrated, forcing me to call 111, which is the UK's non-emergency line, where they determine whether or not you need an ambulance. Sure enough a paramedic was round my door within 5 minutes and immediately escorted me off to Colchester Hospital after taking my blood pressure and asking about the symptoms.

After a frustrating visit to the ER I was finally taken to a ward where I was able to rest with an IV Drip attached to me; giving me the much needed hydration. Going through 3,000ml of whatever liquid that was inside it throughout the night. The following morning I was approached by a couple of specialists and consultants saying that they believe I may have either Crohn's Disease or some other sort of IBD/IBS and so they wanted my colonoscopy to be pulled forward urgently, as waiting another month would be insanity.

So I went home feeling extremely healthy after having the drip attached to me in the night and was given the date for my colonoscopy, which was two weeks after I was admitted to hospital.

On the day of my colonoscopy I was worried about what would happen as it's something I have never experienced in my life before up until now. I was told not to eat anything for 24 hours prior to the procedure and was put through a bowel cleansing period with two sachets of Picolax. When I was escorted into the endoscopy theatre - I was anxious and paranoid. They injected something into me that made me feel a warm sensation flow down from my neck to my tail bone, almost making me feel as if I was going to the toilet.

I had my eyes on the monitor that was connected to the scope the entire time, watching what was going on and seeing for myself what was going on inside of my body. All I saw was blood coating the entire wall of my colon, almost blister like. As if eczema had travelled inside of my body. I had roughly 15 biopsies taken through the procedure which has led to me to suffer certain side effects which I've discussed here.

Now, a few weeks onward I'm still suffering the effects, if not more so and fatigue is really getting the best of me. Preventing me from participating in the most simplest of actions.

Today is my Birthday. However it doesn't feel special or different to any other day, it never has done, but today especially I feel as if I should be on my death bed with the feelings I've been experiencing in recent nights. Eating and drinking water has become such a task; finding it difficult to even stand up still long enough to prepare my own meals.

All I can do is hope that this is nothing more than a bad flare up that will pass in time.

Please accept my apologies if this isn't the kind of thing that's allowed to be posted as an individual's story, but truth be told - this is only but a chapter in mine. However this chapter is pushing me over the edge with every turn of a page, to the point suicidal thoughts are becoming more and more frequent. Even today I've felt like I should just off myself and be done with it, but I want to be able to live and be happy. It's just this condition is making me lose a lot of hope in that ever happening.

Again, I apologise for this post if it's unwanted.

Many Regards, Zealon.


----------



## Belle142 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi, I can't say anything useful, as I'm at the early stages myself. I really hope that you find something that helps. I have days where I just wish I wasn't on the planet any more, when I'm feeling particularly poorly. Have you thought about trying counselling? Anything is worth a try.

Best wishes


----------

